# We did it...transport lined up



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:banana::banana::appl::appl::nchuck::nchuck:

Charlotte that is wonderful!! I'm glad to hear she will be living in AZ. That will be the perfect place for her. You did a wonderful job arranging this transport. Great Job!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations! You might think about setting up transports for a living!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

That is terrific news. Thank you for you hard work!


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Great news! We'll be praying for clear weather all the way!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I love the name Angels in Tropical Shirts! That is such excellent news for all concerned. It will something your Parrothead friends will be talking about with pride for a long time!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That really is wonderful! You and your angels really are angels.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Congratulations and GOOD JOB!!!!!! I agree---you ought to look at doing transport scheduling full time.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sounds like a really GReat job was done there. Congrats.

Hooch


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

WOW that is fast. I love how things can come together so fast. I love the name of the group (angels in tropical shirts). Hope she makes the trip ok. Sounds like Arizona is the best place for her.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm in San Antonio, Texas, and could help with part of the run if it is happening this week. I have a thunderstorm-phobic dog, although she is not nearly as bad as this poor baby. Let me know if you need help.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!  What a lucky dog to be in such good hands!!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

What a true star you are:woot2::woot2:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Just thought I'd bump this up and see if there's been any update on the transport. Did she make it to AZ?


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Just thought I'd bump this up and see if there's been any update on the transport. Did she make it to AZ?


Sorry, I was going to let you all know about the transport...just that when we all got back home...all the Parrot Head clubs that helped starting asking questions on how they could get more involved with the local rescues in their areas.

Our golden girl "Charlotte" left on her journey Wednesday July 18th....by 9:30pm that night she was in Austin, Tex...yesterday Friday July 20th she was in AZ at 1:00pm...now she will have one more transport to Homeward Bound GR.

She stole a lot of hearts on this transport...my BridgeKids were looking over us...we did not have the 1st thunder storm all the way to Austin.

We are working on a online album from all the digital cameras that the Parrot Heads had....as soon as we get it together I will let everyone know
the link.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)
Wilson & Rocky
Hoagy & Maggie waiting at the Bridge


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's so great Charlotte, what a wonderful thing you and your friends did. Makes me really happy to know there are still people who have big hearts.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Way to go! Congrats! :You_Rock_


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Ok, confused here, is she staying in Az or going on to Homeward Bound? 

I looked at the pic's on the other posting and here trip looked wonderful.

Want to say, you did a great thing for this girl! Thank you!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I ways love the transports. i have done a few and it is always a great feeling. Hope the pupper is settling in.

Hooch


----------

